# West Nyack, NY - Western plow set up fleet flex



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

put on truck last year 
2008 dodge 4x4 diesel 
Frame and wires 
$500 
Pockets not included


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Bump


----------

